# FFXI - Direct3D issue



## Nikojin (Aug 24, 2007)

PC was running it just fine up until the latest version update. When I click "Play" from the PoL launch, I get the following message:



PlayOnline said:


> Terminated as error occurred in FINAL
> FANTASY XI. Failed to initialize Direct3D.
> Please check that this computer
> has the required specifications
> to run FINAL FANTASY XI.(-1)


I updated my graphics drivers (properly) and installed DirectX; situation doesn't change. Any ideas? Tech Support is closed at this time, so I figured I'd give this place a shot as it's helped me in the past with a previous problem. Thanks!


----------



## pjhutch (Aug 23, 2005)

Run DxDiag.exe and click the Display tab and run the tests to ensure DX is working correctly.


----------

